# Biker Royce pattern free to KPers



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I am posting my Biker Royce knit pattern here once again as it hasn't been reposted in quite some time and had been suggested that I repost it. So here it is as a free download. Don't forget to download both downloads as one is for the templates. Now let's see if I can remember how to upload a download...(lol). Oh...never did complete the series tho I did complete a second biker but got hooked into other things and that ended that. Enjoy! Dusty


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

This guy is too cute! Wish I knew some bikers.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

What a treasure and a gift this is. Keep on riding I will enjoy making him. I think he needs a biker chick in back of him.. :thumbup:


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

jacqui_c said:


> What a treasure and a gift this is. Keep on riding I will enjoy making him. I think he needs a biker chick in back of him.. :thumbup:


Oh yeah, I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: 
thank you


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Love it! Thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you - this looks very 'cool'.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!-I don't know when I'll get down to it but it's on my list.
By the way ,what's the dog's name?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I couldn't believe it when I saw that........it is so darn cute!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I love it.Thank you .


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I am posting my Biker Royce knit pattern here once again as it hasn't been reposted in quite some time and had been suggested that I repost it. So here it is as a free download. Don't forget to download both downloads as one is for the templates. Now let's see if I can remember how to upload a download...(lol). Oh...never did complete the series tho I did complete a second biker but got hooked into other things and that ended that. Enjoy! Dusty


Free I paid $6.50 for it?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a fantastic pattern for bikers!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

cabingirl2006 said:


> Free I paid $6.50 for it?


at that time I WAS selling it. Later I posted it free again. Others paid for it too. Btw it was posted FREE right here on KP even BEFORE I started selling it. Since so many downloaded it free I only sold three of them. No point to selling it now, right?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

My son and daughter-in-law are huge Harley fans. I'm going to make some for them for Christmas. Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> My son and daughter-in-law are huge Harley fans. I'm going to make some for them for Christmas. Thank you for the pattern!


You welcome! Just a tip here. The parts are all small and knit up very quickly so I suggest that when you make one thing...make a few of them or a whole bunch of them and then store in a sandwich bag for later assembly. Just scribble what it is on a small piece of paper and attach it with a safety pin or straight pin to the completed piece before throwing it in a bag so that you will know what's what later on. There is a lot of assemblage in the making of Royce but this too works up quickly and anyway it's kind of fun to do especially when waiting at the dentist or doctor's office or wherever it is that involves wasting your time. It's a great way to pass the time, there. Before you know it, you will have several gifts ready for sharing.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you very much! this pattern maybe used avert over!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully I'll get around to it before Christmas--maybe next Christmas! He looks like my ex-husband--we're still friends but I haven't seen him in years!


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

right, for some reason, clicking on download on my machine - won't. I have this trouble with most of the downloads. Is it me, or the machine (please tell me it's the machine).


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't tell you what it is without seeing what you are seeing on your screen but I am pretty certain it's not your machine but the fact that you don't have a PDF reader (program)in it. No one else seems to have a problem downloading the files. If you are having this problem with ALL your downloads, then again I repeat it's the fact that you need to have a PDF reader installed on your machine. This can be done on line. The downloads in this post are in PDF format. Hope I helped a little.
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, over 2700 hits for the pattern! I think I can safely assume that most downloaded the pattern. That is just GREAT! I sure hope to see some of you guys post your finished piece, here. I sure would love to see what you can do with it...or what spin you put on it. Whatever or however it turns out...just have a blast making it. 
Dusty


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I am posting my Biker Royce knit pattern here once again as it hasn't been reposted in quite some time and had been suggested that I repost it. So here it is as a free download. Don't forget to download both downloads as one is for the templates. Now let's see if I can remember how to upload a download...(lol). Oh...never did complete the series tho I did complete a second biker but got hooked into other things and that ended that. Enjoy! Dusty


This is fab x going to try and make for our friend who lives in France who is a biker, running biker holidays in France x he will love this if I can get it done x Thanks


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

have the firt posting of Royce and am now going to do the second(templates). DH is 71 and i am 69. he looks almost like him except my DH was a REAL REDhead, now touched with gray, he was a REAL biker back in the 70'-80's. can no longer ride a bike because of his austeo and ceratic arthritis. but when we hear a Harley it is like music to our ears. Easthampton Harley is like a candy store, to bad we can't buy any more.his nickname now is Santa. he has added a few pounds on. TY,TY,TY, this is going to be such a surprise for him.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

This is really clever!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love this pattern, i have it on my "to do" list  Thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Roadangel (Oct 30, 2014)

I was thinking just 2 days ago about a cool idea for a biker pattern. This is fantastic ... my hubby & I both ride & this will make a wonderful addition to our bike collection. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

